# setColor mit Fehler cannot fiend symbol (java.awt.Color)



## Meriay (6. Apr 2008)

Hallo!

WEnn ich ein Applet mit dem Inhalte

```
public void setColor(Color g)
     {
       Color farbe = new Color(255,0,127);
       g.setColor(farbe);
     }
```
Ausführen will (unter BlueJ) erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung  "cannot find symbol - method setColor(java.awt.Color)"

Woran liegt das, wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## Maeher (6. Apr 2008)

naja, dass Color-Objekt g hat keine Methode .setColor(...).
Ich weiß leider nicht, was du machen willst/Die Methode machen soll.


----------



## Meriay (6. Apr 2008)

hat sich wieder erledigt, nachdenken vorm Schreiben

ABer kennst du vielleicht eine gute Seite um z.B. Punkte mir der Maus auslesen zu lassen?


----------

